

Show HN: Please review my football game: deeproute.com - AndyNemmity
http://deeproute.com

======
AndyNemmity
Also, my users seem to dislike the color scheme a great deal. I know often
people link to a particular website with color schemes. If you would be so
kind as to choose a color scheme you think would work better using that site,
great.

It was built initially awhile ago, so it is dated, but I've been trying to
upgrade it. It's an American Football General Manager game, so the things
people often most care about is the game engine. That gets a ton more time on
it, and design and color scheme gets the least.

I'm trying to change that since we end up having a core audience of football
geeks, but no traction with average people who find the game too complex, and
not very appealing.

Thank you.

------
shanecox1
Will the site measure player performance on some point system and rank teams
similar to fantasy football?

~~~
AndyNemmity
I am working an overall ranking now for teams. Less for the current players,
and more for new users so that when they select a team, they can decide to
pick a really good team.

Right now, some players can't handle losing and rebuilding a team, and they
seem upset to get a team that is very bad.

